# Ryobi 775r throttle/carb issue



## canooten (Sep 24, 2009)

I had to partially disassemble this unit yesterday to repair a broken starter rope. Removed the shaft and poked around a bit trying to figure out how to get the clutch drum off. Finally just threaded the old rope through the hole and reattached the knob, so no major tear down was done. 
I did take the muffler cover off and scraped some gunk out of the carb and checked the throttle adjustment, but nothing invasive. 

Reassembled it and can get it started now, but the throttle/carb is pegged full open, all the time. The throttle functions....pressing the trigger opens/closes the throttle fully, though the trigger press feels different (seems tighter than before and can't depress all the way).

Also, even though the engine is running wide open, the shaft is not turning. 

What could I have done to cause this?


----------

